# Gummy FE or Gummy GBE



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Im running gummy fe 2.0, but am thinking of switching to GBE rc1.5.

Anyone know if there are any noticeable differences between the 2?


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I am on 1.5 from FE (as of this morning). It is very snappy and my battery life has been the best today it has been in months.

But it does lack the toolbox if that is important to you.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

CraigL said:


> I am on 1.5 from FE (as of this morning). It is very snappy and my battery life has been the best today it has been in months.
> 
> But it does lack the toolbox if that is important to you.


The toolbox isn't that important. But im contemplating on whether or not im going to wait until the official release is out.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

To each his own; however, from my point of view, i can't understand why anybody would stay on Froyo. FE is great but GBE is clearly faster plus more efficient. Heck, i felt even debloated but stock EP1W was better/quicker than Gummy FE. I guess I just like gingerbread. The RC release of GBE runs almost without issue for me and no problem being anybody daily driver. With ImoseyONs voodoo kernel and voodoo control plus, you get ext4 and voodoo sound. The kernel is also optimized well. It will be much better with source but he certainly did a good enough job with it for me to easily justify dropping gummy FE. As I said, I would even choose stock/debloated over FE. EP1W is that good. Again, to each their own, but I don't know why anybody wouldn't want to upgrade.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## specter491 (Sep 12, 2011)

^ I agree, GBE is amazing, especially with that kernel. Getting quadrant scores over 2000


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

specter491 said:


> ^ I agree, GBE is amazing, especially with that kernel. Getting quadrant scores over 2000


I have been getting quadrant scores in the 2200-2300 range with FE, that why im not sure. Seems like the speed of the system is the same. I might make the switch tomorrow.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Quadrant doesn't give that accurate of a picture of this rom, though I have been getting 2500-2630 or so with EP1W. But I've been on GBE since the first leak, and tend to prefer it. I've had a few issues I never could resolve with FE, and GB is so much smoother and faster. This is by far the biggest improvement yet, and quite stable. Do what you want, but GBE feels alot better and is obviously more secure. Can't comment about battery life, since I haven't had FE for more than a few hours in the past two months or so, but Gummy RC 1.5 definitely gets through the day with decent usage on 4G.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

Gingerbread has blown goats on every android phone I've used it on. I switched from the release candidate to 2.0 froyo and am happier.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

CraigL said:


> I am on 1.5 from FE (as of this morning). It is very snappy and my battery life has been the best today it has been in months.
> 
> But it does lack the toolbox if that is important to you.


Same goes for me. Just switched this morning and GBE is definitely running snappier and smoother than FE and it is true about battery life. My battery life definitely improved.

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------

